# KDE Benachrichtigung deaktivieren

## SeeksTheMoon

Hi, wie kann ich in KDE4 diese Benachrichtigungen deaktivieren, die aus dem Panel aufpoppen und sich in Millisekundenschnelle bis  an die obere Kante des Bildschirms türmen, wenn ich viele Dateien transferiere? Ich habe noch nie so ein nerviges Feature gesehen. Ich habe schon in den Systemeinstellungen unter Erscheinungsbild/Benachrichtigungen nachgesehen, aber da finde ich einfach keine Option für Dateitransfers.

----------

## 69719

Rechtsklick auf "Benachrichtigungen und Aktionen" -> "Einstellungen für Systemabschnitt der Kontrollleiste" -> lesen  :Wink: 

----------

## SeeksTheMoon

äh, wo genau soll das sein? Ich sehe nichts derart. Und in den Systemeinstellungen kann man auch nirgends was per Rechtsklick machen.

----------

## SvenFischer

Rechtsklick auf Benachrichtigungen->"Einstellungen für Systemabschnitt der Kontrolleiste"

----------

## SeeksTheMoon

ah, check: Rechtsklick tuts in der neuen Ansicht der Systemeinstellungen, ich hatte die auf klassisch. Jedenfalls war ich schon an der richtigen Stelle, aber dort existiert leider kein Eintrag der mit der Kontrollleiste zu tun hat, "Einstellungen für Systemabschnitt der Kontrolleiste" gibt es nicht...

Das soll in der Dropdownbox "Quelle für das Ereignis" auftauchen, richtig? sorry, ich komm mir grad extrem doof vor :-/

----------

## 69719

 *SeeksTheMoon wrote:*   

> äh, wo genau soll das sein? Ich sehe nichts derart. Und in den Systemeinstellungen kann man auch nirgends was per Rechtsklick machen.

 

Tip: System Tray

Ein wenig denken sollte jeder können.

----------

## toralf

 *SeeksTheMoon wrote:*   

> Das soll in der Dropdownbox "Quelle für das Ereignis" auftauchen, richtig? sorry, ich komm mir grad extrem doof vor :-/

 Unten in der KDE Taskleiste gibt es ein weißes "i" in einem dunkelgrauen Kreis. Dort mit der rechten Maustaste draufklicken und dann den ersten Menüpunkt anwählen.

----------

## SeeksTheMoon

aah, danke. Ich wusste doch, dass das was ganz dummes sein muss.  :Very Happy: 

@selber denken: Hab doch gesagt, dass ich die ganze Zeit in den Systemeinstellungen gesucht hab. Wenn man einmal in einem Denkschema ist, kommt man manchmal nicht so leicht raus, daher war die Info mit dem Rechtsklick in den Tray schon recht wichtig in dem Zusammenhang  :Wink: 

Jedenfalls wäre das Problem gelöst, vielen Dank.

----------

